# Favourite Super Hero Movie



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

With all the superhero movies that came out in last decade, it is basically its own genre like the Western was.

What is your favourite superhero movie?

From when I was young till now, nothing beats the Superman The Movie with Chris Reeve, the use of the music also has a lot to dk with it. 

From recent ones, the first Avengers is at the top.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree about The Avengers (first one). A very enjoyable movie. At some point it really feels like a comic book coming alive. 

I also like most of the X-men movies. 
The Dark Knight series is OK too, but I don't think it's as great as some people make it out to be. It takes itself too seriously.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

X2, Avengers, Spider-Man, and X-Men: First Class are some of my favorites.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Captain America: Civil War. Going for the orchestral, not the chamber piece.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't have a favorite. All these silly movies suck  And yes, the original Spiderman with Reeves if far above the today's production. But if I should be forced to pick one, I would pick the Guardians of the Galaxy for its comedic dimension.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Hancock.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hancock_(film)


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Jacck said:


> . . . the original Spiderman with Reeves . . .


Not an aficionado, are you?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I have to say, I found Black Panther grossly overrated. It wasn’t fun for me at all. Too much of sending a message.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Deadpool. .......


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I enjoyed a different kind of super hero movie: "Bullet Proof Monk"


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

the best superhero is of course Chuck Norris (how could I have forgotten him), closely followed by Steven Seagal and Bruce Willis

_Chuck Norris and Superman once fought each other on a bet. 
The loser had to start wearing his underwear on the outside of his pants._


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Jacck said:


> the best superhero is of course Chuck Norris (how could I have forgotten him), closely followed by Steven Seagal and Bruce Willis
> 
> _Chuck Norris and Superman once fought each other on a bet.
> The loser had to start wearing his underwear on the outside of his pants._


I sure hope you're referring to the Steven Seagal before the long leather coat!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Supergirl (1984). Only superhero/heroine movie I have bothered to keep. Excellent Jerry Goldsmith score. Inconsistently charming acting by Helen Slater. Loopy plot, however.


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2010)

Mask of the Phantasm (1993)


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Love the genre (If they're done well)

- X-Men
- Batman - Christian Bale
- Spiderman - Toby McGuire
- Avengers
- Thor
- Iron Man
- Guardians - Who knew Marvel was going to do comedy so well?
- DeadPool - Like I said about Guardians. Hysterical and so well done.
- Man of Steel.
- Logan. Absolutely fantastic movie, regardless of the genre. NYTimes said it best, "It's so good, you forget it's a superhero movie."

Outside of the Michael Keaton & Christian Bale Batman's and "Man of Steel" why can't DC come close to Marvel?? They really need to take a few pages out of Marvel's playbook and figure this out. Marvel has it down. Even Marvel TV shows are so much better. Daredevil, Jessica Jones, Luke Cage (OK Iron Fist is the weak link in the Defenders. He should change his name to Danny Bland - Horrible actor), Punisher. Set those against Flash (1st season wasn't horrible), Green Arrow (talk about bad acting and writing), there's no competition. DC needs to get their $h*@ together.

V


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think DC is still too sombre in their treatment when Marvel has brought their heroes to everyday sort of life like Spiderman's Homecoming. The movie industry is so full of fantastic creatures and monsters like in Underworld, etc. that just battling villians and monsters has become routine. The story has to have humour and more plot twists. Justice League felt very much a run through to me.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Guardians of the Galaxy is the only one I like.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Thor
Guardians of the Galaxy

I like my superhero movies with humour. I liked Iron Man best in the comics, but they've translated differently to screen, so those are only ok.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy is the only one I like.





MacLeod said:


> Thor
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> 
> I like my superhero movies with humour. I liked Iron Man best in the comics, but they've translated differently to screen, so those are only ok.


Did either of you see either of the DeadPool's or Thor Ragnarock? Very funny, although Deadpool is very graphically violent.

V


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Varick said:


> Did either of you see either of the DeadPool's or Thor Ragnarock? Very funny, although Deadpool is very graphically violent.
> 
> V


Deadpool, no - I avoid 18 cert movies. Ragnarok, yes, very funny.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Varick said:


> Did either of you see either of the DeadPool's or Thor Ragnarock? Very funny, although Deadpool is very graphically violent.
> 
> V


Nope; I have a feeling that Deadpool is a very wrong sort of humor to me, and I don't like graphic violence. Haven't seen Ragnarock either, but now I'm intrigued!


----------



## JW3 (Jan 11, 2019)

First of all I love Superman, since the show Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman. Because of that show I also watched the movies. And although I do enjoy the older movies a lot as well, Man of Steel is my favourite. 

Also like Deadpool, X-men franchise and the Batman movies. Honestly haven't seen much of the Marvel cinematic universe, but loved the Netflix series.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

The Hellboy movies are interesting, I like the parallel/alternate history narrative.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Hulk. The much maligned Ang Lee film is a favorite.


----------



## tomterry (Feb 19, 2019)

The dark knight trilogy, Avengers and infinity war, Guardians of the galaxy(both). Spiderman 1,2. I found Spiderman 3 to be okay, not that good as 2 or 1. Spiderman Homecoming was also good. But I did not like the overall tone. It is too childish.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

There are better made movies now, but at the time I really enjoyed the 1978 _Superman_ movie.


----------



## tomterry (Feb 19, 2019)

RockyIII said:


> There are better made movies now, but at the time I really enjoyed the 1978 _Superman_ movie.


Oh.. yeah I forgot that I also saw superman old one and new one i.e man of steel. I liked them both. But I felt the new superman man of steel was a little bit cheesy. But still it was a fun watch. I saw old superman probably on POGO or something I do not remember exactly. So I am sorry about that.


----------

